# Got my prep for colonoscopy Monday....



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi again everyone, I got the instructions for my prep today and I have to say, it is making me nervous. Here is what I have to do:Friday, I have to eat a soft diet and take two dulcolax at 5pm. (5pm seems early, doesn't that mean I'll be waking up at 1am feeling crampy?)SaturdayI am on a full liquid diet all day.-At 12 noon I have to drink 1 bottle of magnesium citrate followed by 8oz water.-At 1pm I am supposed to take a pill called metosolv (which she said is generic for reglan)-At 2pm I have to take the first half of Movi Prep-At 8pm I have to take the second half of the Movi PrepSundayClear liquid diet all day.-At 8am I am supposed to begin the first half of a two-part prep called "*Suprep*" which I have never heard of before-at 12 noon I am supposed to take 2 dulcolax-at 7pm I am supposed to finish the second half of the Suprep.And underlined a bunch with a bunch of stars next to it she wrote "STAY HYDRATED"...but I already knew to do that.Has anyone ever heard of or used Suprep? And doesn't this prep seem a little bit extreme to anyone? I am anxious about taking dulcolax in general because it either works a little bit, or it causes terrible cramps and a really bad reaction that leaves me feeling sick for a couple of days. The fact that this prep involves 4 different types of laxatives is a little scary to me.Also, has anyone ever had to take reglan during a prep, and does it cause any side effects?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well you said you were suffering from pretty severe constipation.. so no doubt your prep would include several laxatives. About the reglan... I don't know.. it is supposed to prevent nausea.. so I suppose she wants you to take it so you don't have any nausea with the movi prep?From what I just read on a google search for Suprep, it is a newer prep. So you may not find many have used it yet. Just remember... when you are running clear... you are done prepping. I would ask for a number to call if you have any questions crop up over that weekend.May it all go smoothly for you!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok now that I responded to the technical stuff....Listen Ali... I understand the anxiety. But you have a colon that seems MIGHTY stubborn. So it is going to take more than the 'average bear' type prep to get you cleaned out. And you must be cleaned out for them to do the test. It would be pretty frustrating to go through _some_ of the prep they gave you and then NOT be cleaned out enough come Monday morning. So.. I would do it exactly as you were told to do it. That way... If, by some odd chance, you are _not_ cleaned out... it's on them... not you. And then they also have an insight into how severe a problem you have. There shouldn't be a whole lot of cramping going on because of the adjusted diet they also put you on. So other than cramping what else are you worrying about hon?


----------



## nowandthen (Jun 17, 2010)

It does seem detailed, but I would rather have that than instructionsthat are vague and unclear. I think it sounds like you have a verythorough doctor, which is good.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

Well...today is the day I start my prep(s).I took 2 Dulcolax last night and they didn't work. I also took two doses of Miralax yesterday hoping that it might help the Dulcolax work better, but no go.I was worried they'd either cause a terrible reaction (like they have been lately) or, just not work. Now I'm not sure which one is better. I was hoping to me mostly cleaned out of the tough stuff before I started drinking all the prep stuff...I am supposed to drink a bottle of Magnesium Citrate at noon, followed by a Reglan tablet at 1, and then at 2 I'm supposed to begin the Moviprep. - - How quickly does Magnesium Citrate usually work? I am going to wait just a bit later to take it, as I have reservations for a hotel room for the next 2 nights but check-in isn't until 3pm. (I live in a dorm, and after explaining what a prep is to my parents they took pity on me)Thanks everyone for the advice so far, I don't know who I would talk to about these things if it wasn't for all of the wonderful people on these boards.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> How quickly does Magnesium Citrate usually work?


No way to answer that one as we are all different. Ali I would just keep doing the prep as prescribed. (Of course making the adjustment for the hotel room check in.. maybe wait an hour???) Also.. I would call the hotel around 1pm and ask if your room is ready and can you check in earlier. Many times the rooms are ready so definitely call.I will be thinking of you!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

How are you doing Ali???


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

BQ said:


> How are you doing Ali???


Well...around 2pm the Dulcolax sort of got things moving, and around 3 I got down about 3/4 of the bottle of magnesium citrate and drank 2 bottle of water. I thought I was going to throw up for a while, and I thought since my stomach was already feeling cranky because of the dulcolax maybe the magnesium might work faster, but no movement yet. I am about to take the reglan pill, and than about 45 minutes after that I start the moviprep. I am running a little late but wanted to get myself situated before starting anything. Plus, I figure with the time change I get an extra hour anyway! I am feeling ok now, but I am sure I will be feeling differently in a couple of hours...but I think I can deal with that long as things are moving! I'll update again in a while, thank you so much for thinking of me!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm about to start glass 3 of the moviprep and I have to say it is the most disgusting thing I've ever tasted in my life! Like that Dave Barry colonoscopy article, it tastes exactly like "a mixture of goat spit and urinal cleanser, with just a hint of lemon"!When I first mixed it up I got one sip down and gagged, I can't believe with all of the technology we have these days, they can't make a prep that tastes better! I ran to the store and bought crystal light lemonade stuff and mixed a tiny bit in and it helps with the taste, I'm also using a straw and sucking on candies after every sip. I had one or two small movements but I think it's from the magnesium citrate and not the moviprep yet because I just started it.But man, I am in a hotel and just walked through the lobby at dinnertime...I AM SO HUNGRY, and I'm never hungry! I think knowing I can't eat anything for the rest of the day and all day tomorrow is playing a trick on my brain/stomach.I did buy clear, fat-free chicken broth for tomorrow though.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> "a mixture of goat spit and urinal cleanser, with just a hint of lemon"!


LOL!Sounds like you are doing very well Ali! Just keep thinking this is almost over.... And yes humor helps!XO


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

How are you doing today Ali??? Still holding you close in thought.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

BQ said:


> How are you doing today Ali??? Still holding you close in thought.


Hey BQ,Thanks for checking in. After the Dulcolax, Magnesium Oxide, and 1/2 of the moviprep, I was going what looked like yellow water - completely clear. But I was worried if I stopped and then went a whole day without doing any prep I would somehow not be cleaned out enough because even though chicken broth and jello is clear I'm sure it can still leave some residue inside. So I called the on-call Dr. and asked if I could stop with prep for the night and he said yes, and told me to just do either the other half of the moviprep on Sunday (tonight), or start the suprep (the other prep my dr. originally prescribed for today) and he said once I was going clear again, I could stop. So I'm starting the suprep tonight, because the moviprep tastes so terrible, and the suprep is similar to the old phosphosoda, there are only 2 8oz. bottles that you mix with a little water to drink and then you just follow it with plain water. I figure one bottle should do the trick since I was going clear yesterday and have only had clear liquids since. I've had a headache so today I also had some plain yellow gumdrops. I'm starving so I'm going to have some broth and popsicles and I'll probably start the new prep around 7pm. My appointment isn't until 11am, but I have to check out of the hotel and get back to school, my Mom is driving to Raleigh for the day to take me to my appointment and drive me back to school...so I am hoping to be done prepping tonight.I haven't read too much on Suprep because it is brand-new, but I'm hoping it will work somewhat quickly since there is nothing in me, but I'll have to wait and see. I've been putting this off for a year or so because of the prep, but there is no turning back now and I am so ready to have this over with!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Glad you called the Doc. When in doubt that is the best thing to do. And I am glad you will have this done with soon. So try to get a good night's sleep and promise yourself some Room Service the next time you are in a hotel! I'm glad Mom will be with you tomorrow. I will still be thinking of you. When you feel up to it afterwards tomorrow, let us know how you are doing.I'm sure you will do fine and I am hoping the Dr's can help you with definitive results.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

BQ said:


> Glad you called the Doc. When in doubt that is the best thing to do. And I am glad you will have this done with soon. So try to get a good night's sleep and promise yourself some Room Service the next time you are in a hotel! I'm glad Mom will be with you tomorrow. I will still be thinking of you. When you feel up to it afterwards tomorrow, let us know how you are doing.I'm sure you will do fine and I am hoping the Dr's can help you with definitive results.


Well BQ...I am pooped. Literally _and_ figuratively. I drank half of the suprep and was pleasantly surprised because it tasted like salty raspberry cough syrup, which somehow, is an improvement from the Moviprep. However, that's the only plus about it. I would say the moviprep did a much better job. I was going a little cloudy at first, I don't know how because I hadn't had anything but jello and broth, and was going clear when I went to bed the night before. But I guess after all day today my body has to produce something (bile?)The Suprep made me feel SO bloated I thought I was going to get stretch marks! And like I had to go, but couldn't go (which is the worst feeling), and for the longest time only a teeny bit of water would come out each time. I finally went clear, well, yellowy clear. My appointment is not until 11am tomorrow, but my Doc's notes say no more prep and nothing to drink after Midnight tonight. So I AM DONE. I'm not sure if bile or anything has time to build up in the intestines overnight, but her notes say no prep in the morning so I am sticking to it. As long as I'm clear, I guess whatever is left in there is something I can't control. I would me so upset if they said prep was not good enough, but I can't see that happening as I have been going clear for 2 days, and have eaten nothing. I was just worried because I was going clear after the dulcolax/mag.citrate/and half the moviprep, so the doctor told me I could stop, and then I didn't do more prep all day until this evening, but I went clear again. So at this point I figure, I did what I could, followed what the on-call dr. told me to do, I think I am just going to stop worrying about it.I'll update tomorrow, going to try to get some sleep now.Oh and BQ, what is your name? Or would you rather I just call you BQ Thanks again for listening.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You are right... you have done as you were told and you have done _all_ you could. And if you are running clear.. no worries!Now get some sleep and when you feel up to it... let us know how you are.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thinking of you......


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

BQ said:


> Thinking of you......


Hi all,Well it's finally over with. I finished the prep last night, the Suprep ended up being the worse prep of the two. But I finished, and the doctor's notes say that the prep was good. She found one polyp and removed it, and some internal hemorrhoids, but other than that she said everything else looked ok. I was a little bummed at first that they didn't find anything because after years of no answers you get to the point where ANY answer is better than nothing. But I guess it's good, now I can go to UNC with a clean colonoscopy and they can get right down to business. My appointment there is next Tuesday the 16th, and that is what I'm getting nervous about now. I'm sure the first appointment will just be basic and not too involved, but I always get anxious before trying something or some place new because I always seem to get my hopes up and then they tell me they can't help me. I hope UNC will be different, I have heard good things about them and I know they have more resources and technology than a regular GI's office.I had some soup and bread after the colonoscopy - my mom and grandma took me to Panera which was nice because I never go out to eat but I figured what the heck, there is nothing in me and I have to eat eventually. The only real discomfort I have now is gas pains from all the air they pumped into me.I'm wondering, how long after a colonoscopy until people start going to the bathroom again? I normally don't go often due to what I suspect are motility issues but in general, does it take a while to start going again?And thanks BQ, for checking in and thinking of me - it is really nice to have someone to "report back to" and it helps me feel not as alone in all of this!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sooooo glad it is over for you! And you are most welcome! Someone was there for me on this BB for my first colonoscopy! And I wanted to just pay that forward. Good that the findings were very minimal. And yes the UNC is definitely the place to find experts. You can prepare some specific questions for that appt. since you have some time. And also write down some Bullet Points in order to explain your history to them quickly & efficiently. So I wish you all the best there and please keep us posted on how you are doing.XO


----------

